# Is Insulation in Attic Vermiculite?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Certainly looks suspect. Only way to know for sure is to have it tested. 

Remediation is really area dependent bases on state and local ordinances as well as the cost of labor.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I agree with Windows, looks like vermiculite to me. But all vermiculite does not contain asbestos, just 90%. Based upon age and look you need to send in a sample. If the news is good then you can leave it or remove it as you wish. Personally I would want it removed so I could air seal below and install better insulation. 

One factor in your favor, the contaminated asbestos originated in Libby Montana and you are in MA so yours may have come from another source.

You need to locate a testing facility and determine your local regulations and I'm sure Boston has some.

Best,
Bud


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Some had asbestos in it too.
There outfits that do remove it.
Do you know anyone with dust collector in the shop.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

The vermiculite from Libby is known as Zonolite. If yours happens to be Zonolite, there is a trust fund that may pay up to 55% of the removal/containment costs.
http://www.zonoliteatticinsulation.com/general-information


----------



## James8153 (Apr 18, 2017)

thanks everyone for the replies. I will assume it is vermiculite and has asbestos in it as I developed my cost estimate for repairs. Around boston thee are a few contractors who specialize in it and from angieslist reviews I am estimating 8k on the high end. That vacuum cleaner would be a nice option to look into.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

James8153 said:


> thanks everyone for the replies. I will assume it is vermiculite and has asbestos in it as I developed my cost estimate for repairs. Around boston thee are a few contractors who specialize in it and from angieslist reviews I am estimating 8k on the high end. That vacuum cleaner would be a nice option to look into.


There is rental equipment.
https://www.sunbeltrentals.com/equipment/detail/960/0610500/insulation-removal-vacuum/


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

If it tests positive for asbestos, does anybody think it's a good idea to DIY the removal?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank you James for this question. I never knew about this & I've lived in a lot of old homes.


----------

